# Mild-High TSH, High Free T4



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I am SO frustrated. Why would I have a high TSH (around 3.8) but also a high FreeT4 (around 1.8)? If I up my meds, my FreeT4 gets too high, and my TSH never goes below ~1.8. My FreeT3 hovers at about mid-range, or slightly above no matter what. Cytomel made me retain water, Armour didn't work. I'm at a complete loss here folks.

I'm on ~156 mcgs Synthroid (125mcgs + 1/4 of 125mcgs per day). I'm sick of gaining weight, being depressed, and feeling like crap.

Any help or advice is appreciated.

Best,

Hypoman


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Cytomel made me retain water


That's the first time I have ever heard this complaint.

Based on your Free labs you need to supplement a T-3 medication.


----------

